# [Verkaufe] Diablo 3 NEU OVP UNBENUTZT



## Dominikmr303 (4. Juli 2012)

Verkaufe Diablo 3 

Das Spiel ist OVP, also noch eingeschweist, ungeöffnet... Preis: 40 incl. Versand

Gerne auch tausch möglich gegen aktuelle Sachen.


MFG


----------



## Dominikmr303 (16. Juli 2012)

Keiner ? 

Preis natürlich VHB und tausch auch gegen blurays oder xbox360 spiele


----------



## aka4 (18. Juli 2012)

Hallo!

Komme aus VGZ, hätte aber Interesse zu Tauschen, vielleicht ist ja was dabei:

Xbox 360 - Games:


Gears of War 3 (kaum gespielt)
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Vegas*
Bioshock 2*
GTA4 Stories of Libery City* (kaum gespielt)

Alan Wake (kaum gespielt) (Cover: Sammlerausgabe in Limitierter Auflage)
Batman Arkham Asylum (kaum gespielt)
Assassins Creed*

Forza 2*

Viva Pinata Chaos im Paradies* (kaum gespielt)

Xbox 360 Headset (neu)


----------

